
McDonnell Douglas DC-X - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonnell_Douglas_DC-X
======
api
This is the tech precursor of the Falcon 9 first stage, and shows that we
could have been _way_ ahead if we'd funded such things more way back in the
80s and 90s.

~~~
zeristor
This was truly amazing for the mid-nineties, I just thought it would be a huge
return on investment.

Wasn't it supposed to be based on the avionics from an F18, what goes into
avionics anyway? How could F18 avionics be repurposed?

~~~
api
I'm guessing there are common parts like sensors and maybe some common code or
electronics for doing things like determining vehicle orientation.

